# Do Greek Torts Eat Tomatoes?



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone. Do Greek torts eat tomatoes? I just read a thread called "Food For Greek" where tomatoes were *not* mentioned. I do know that torts generally speaking eat green stuff. But on the other hand some of them eat bananas (for a treat).

Your answers would be highly appreciated.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 27, 2015)

Most Greeks are crazy about tomatoes, but it's not healthy for them (same as bananas or chocolate).


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Most Greeks are crazy about tomatoes, but it's not healthy for them (same as bananas or chocolate).


 Thanks very much your answer as well as your help, both of which I appreciate.

Why aren't tomatoes healthy for Greek torts? I came to understand that chocolate it not due to the fact that it contains caffaine, what of tomatoes?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2015)

Tomatoes are fruit. Most tortoises should not be fed fruit.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 27, 2015)

In comparison to recommended weeds, tomatoes contain too much phosphorus and sugar and not enough fiber. 
It won't kill your tortoise to eat tomatoes every once in a while, but I'm sure you could find much healthier treats.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> In comparison to recommended weeds, tomatoes contain too much phosphorus and sugar and not enough fiber.
> It won't kill your tortoise to eat tomatoes every once in a while, but I'm sure you could find much healthier treats.



Thank you. A much better answer than mine.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> In comparison to recommended weeds, tomatoes contain too much phosphorus and sugar and not enough fiber.
> It won't kill your tortoise to eat tomatoes every once in a while, but I'm sure you could find much healthier treats.


 Once again thanks a lot your help.

The trouble is that my Greek tort is extremely *picky* on food. Since I've had it till a few days ago, it ate Roman lettuce and only Roman lettuce! I do know that even that is not healthy, but I had no other option: I've tried time and once again to give it other food, but.....no way would it eat, believe me. "Goodness" I thought. "Are torts that stubborn?"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 27, 2015)

Torts seem to love anything that is red I mean anything red . So be it strawberrys , tomatoes , or red toe nails !


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, tortoises can be extremly stubborn. How long have you tried to give other food? It won't do any harm if s/he doesn't eat for a few days. 
Since you hand feed anyway, you could also try to stuff something else into the mouth when s/he bites into the lettuce.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Torts seem to love anything that is red I mean anything red . So be it strawberrys , tomatoes , or red toe nails !


 Thanks very much your alert. That's exactly what I noticed. But...does that mean that I can feed my tort tomatoes just because it likes its colour, or am I to avoid them due to the fact that they are not healthy? 

I'd appreciate your help here. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Yes, tortoises can be extremly stubborn. How long have you tried to give other food? It won't do any harm if s/he doesn't eat for a few days.
> Since you hand feed anyway, you could also try to stuff something else into the mouth when s/he bites into the lettuce.


 I have tried other food time and once again for a long time. Another member suggested the above: stuffing other food with the lettuce. Now this might sound incredible: the naughty little thing would avoid all the food and only eat the lettuce. (How do you like that)?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2015)

Getting them to eat new foods can be a long process most of the time. Get a very small amount of the new food and chop it up super fine. Then chop up the older food that she likes and mix in a tiny bit of the new food. I'm talking about 5% of the new stuff to 95% of the old stuff and it must be minced up super fine. If the tortoise chooses to go hungry and not eat it, so be it. Keep offering the same thing in the same ratio until the tortoise begins to eat it. Then gradually start adding more and more of the new stuff. After a few months of this routine, they usually learn to just start eating whatever you put in front of them. Most temperate species get a big appetite boost in spring and this will help the process.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your alert. That's exactly what I noticed. But...does that mean that I can feed my tort tomatoes just because it likes its colour, or am I to avoid them due to the fact that they are not healthy?


Avoid it. Your tort already refuses healthy food, tomatoes would be even worse than lettuce. If you want to feed something red at all costs, you could try edible flowers instead (roses, hibiscus,...).


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Avoid it. Your tort already refuses healthy food, tomatoes would be even worse than lettuce. If you want to feed something red at all costs, you could try edible flowers instead (roses, hibiscus,...).


 Fair enough. I'll give it a try.

Thank you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your alert. That's exactly what I noticed. But...does that mean that I can feed my tort tomatoes just because it likes its colour, or am I to avoid them due to the fact that they are not healthy?
> 
> I'd appreciate your help here. Thank you very much.


Torts are like kids they will eat all the candy you will give them . But you take charge and after they been good and they ate their vegys maybe a treat . I give my torts strawberry TOPS not the whole strawberrys ( more green then red)


----------

